# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Instant Update 11.88 - DEC-21-2014

## gsm_bouali

*Release Date: December 21, 2014* * Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00* * ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)* * ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)*    *ATF 11.88*  **** GET THIS UPDATE VIA AUTO-UPDATE SEVER ****   Or Download Manually Here      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *What's Cooking?*   *Lumia WP8/WP8.1 BOOT Repair via USB is now Supported for Retail Lumia Phones:* *Lumia 920 (RM-820, RM-821, RM-867)
 Lumia 820 (RM-824, RM-825) 
 Lumia 620 (RM-846)
 Lumia 928 (RM-860) 
 Lumia 1020 (RM-875, RM-876, RM-877)
 Lumia 720 (RM-885, RM-887) 
 Lumia 925 (RM-892, RM-893, RM-910, RM-955) 
 Lumia 520 (RM-913, RM-914, RM-915, RM-917) 
 Lumia 625 (RM-941, RM-942, RM-943) 
 Lumia 1320 (RM-994, RM-995, RM-996) 
 Lumia 525 (RM-997, RM-998)*  *The  procedure is very simple, just Flash the Phone like you Normally would  without clicking any more additional options. ATF will detect your  phone's current STATE and will perform the necessary Tasks to Revive it.*  *Please  make sure that YOU MUST USE ONLY the 'Nokia Emergency Connectivity"  Drivers because as for now, any other 9008 drivers such as Qualcomm and  Zeus (Sony) it not supported for USB BOOT Repair.*  *You  must also click "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" so that you will be able to  download the MPRG Loaders that will be used for USB BOOT Repair.*  *More will come after a short Holiday Leave.* *If you find problems with ATF 11.88 (Because it was done very quickly)*  * Then Please do not use it.*

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور عالمتابعة اخي فيصل 
بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## djoma

الله احفضك وجزيك

----------


## مينا نبيه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## karimhk

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

